# What did I get myself into



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

So yesterday I went to check out a job that I'm supposed to tape next week for a new contractor. He told me if this one goes well I'll have as much work as I can handle including custom 3000+ sqft homes. So anyway I show up and he is just starting to board this 1700' house with 9' on the main and basement, 8' upstairs and an 11' three way vault plus a 11' garage.
Well first thing I noticed was a stack of 12' and a stack of 14' interior ceiling thats it, no 54" no 8, 9, or 10' and no 5/8 CD. He told me he just took 3.2 times the sq footage and ordered that much board and when I asked about what bead they wanted he gave me a confused look like what does that matter. Apparently he usually does renos and is just getting into the new home game.
I told him to take the 12s and use them up as stand ups in the garage and get some 54" and he asked if he could stand them up in the house, I said no.

I'm scared to see how it turns out and curious to hear what he says when I tell him what I'm going to charge him. Funny thing is he already thinks that I'm "his" taper and that I'm going to commit to just working for him.


----------



## Captain Drywall (Aug 15, 2011)

serious i'm writing a book, the nature of drywall. My own brother will put a factory edge on a taped outside corner, bad enough on bead edge. I just finished a house where the GC left wires hanging out all over the place. I got shocked on one of em. Wait till you see the rock hung before giving the price. I swear next time i just work by the hour.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

saskataper said:


> So yesterday I went to check out a job that I'm supposed to tape next week for a new contractor. He told me if this one goes well I'll have as much work as I can handle including custom 3000+ sqft homes. So anyway I show up and he is just starting to board this 1700' house with 9' on the main and basement, 8' upstairs and an 11' three way vault plus a 11' garage.
> Well first thing I noticed was a stack of 12' and a stack of 14' interior ceiling thats it, no 54" no 8, 9, or 10' and no 5/8 CD. He told me he just took 3.2 times the sq footage and ordered that much board and when I asked about what bead they wanted he gave me a confused look like what does that matter. Apparently he usually does renos and is just getting into the new home game.
> I told him to take the 12s and use them up as stand ups in the garage and get some 54" and he asked if he could stand them up in the house, I said no.
> 
> I'm scared to see how it turns out and curious to hear what he says when I tell him what I'm going to charge him. Funny thing is he already thinks that I'm "his" taper and that I'm going to commit to just working for him.


It's funny how many carpenters think they are the bees knees when it comes to hanging sheetrock. The problem is that they think in terms of plywood and finish work. It's okay to leave fastener heads sticking out all over the place, and okay to place all butt joints in the middle of a wall so there aren't any joints at windows and doors (to make the trim work easier). Carpenter hangs cost more, and I tell them so up front....they think they are saving money, but as a whole....they're not. They bill out at the same hourly rate (although carpenters for the company make less than billable rate), and it takes them 50% longer. And then I come along and bill 25-50% more to fix their ugly work.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Explain to the contractor why you charged what you did and how he can avoid that next time for the betterment of everyone.
I'm sure he'll appreciate your honesty, the first time anyway.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I showed up to work this morning, and asked the builder how things looked after getting started on Friday. I was thinking he'd be pretty happy, seeing as how I got a bunch of board up as well as hanging the entry so it would feel hung, right when you walked in the door. I also cleaned up really nicely...

He says "You kinda f$%&ed me on the entry ceiling" 
I say "Why is that?"
He says " I was going to insulate the floor right there"
I say "Well, you could have mentioned it"

I was told this job was "ready". Yeah.........um, no. That's okay, I think I'm covered.


----------

